# rear independant suspension?



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

i have a 98 200sx se and it doesnt look like the rear suspension is independant there is just a huge bar going from wheel to wheel? Am i crazy i though basically all late model cars have independant rear sus. or is it just the se? just wondering


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

all B14 and B15 sentras have a "mult-link" beam suspension... it provides some of the benefits of independent multi-link suspensions but none of the adjustability... basically, it's 60% of an independent suspension at 50% of the cost... Nissan's way of cost-cutting...

it's pure *shite*, actually.

look through www.sentra.net for more info on suspension and suspension tuning... for ways to get around the design limitations of our poor little sentra.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

pretty sure b13's have independant rears


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

yup... which is why they have controllable camber and we B14 owners don't.


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

that blows it just looks really cheap too. ill just havr to lower my car so i cant see the ugly beam.


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

I know how you feel! It just looks so primitive, and crappy. Just gotta find some other ways to make our b14's handle better!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you can swap the b13 rear over, but mike kojima said it doesnt handle that much better


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hmm... but it looks better... and it would make you the envy of ANY other B14 owner you meet on the road...


----------



## 200esex (Jun 8, 2003)

hmmm sounds like alot of work..... if you do it for me for free im in. heheh, honestly i dont care that much, it just bugs me to look at i hope other car owners dont notice stuff like that, that and my rear drum brakes..... so shamefull, those i acually will change though, thanks fast brakes


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info Katana! I really was unsure of how well a multilink suspension handles, so thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*sigh*... multi-link... like my handling anyway... still need better tires, though...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

whats shameful about non independant rear suspension and drum rears? all the domestic owners want a non independant rear bc the non independant rear is alot stronger. alot of them come with rear drum brakes too. it doesnt bother me at all..but maybe thats just me.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Also, doesn't a solid axle in a RWD car give better traction in straight line acceleration?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ahh... but we're not RWD... a stiff suspension in front gives us better acceleration... a solid axle in the back just means that much less articulation in cornering... just that much more chance of lifting the inside rear tire on a tight turn... (ahem... not from personal experience... cough cough...)...

drums suck at smooth braking, i locked up the drums more on my old B14 than the rear discs on my new one...

and with a non-independent rear... the way our rear axe is made, when something goes... they have to cut up and replace the whole thing... (according to nissan...) and i have the damn bill to prove it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I know, but I was adding to Katana's comment. Sorry, I'll let you non-IRS people get back on topic. Independent control blades pwn.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

what.. the B13 independant.. bolts on to the B14 chassis?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

so im told


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Also, doesn't a solid axle in a RWD car give better traction in straight line acceleration? *


yep b/c w/an independant rear and rwd you will get serious wheel hoppage. some people w/the new '03 cobra are afraid to put slicks on for fear of snapping a halfshaft.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't think it will just bolt on,the pickup points are entirely different for the 2 chassis.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The beam is conceptually lower tech than IRS, but real-world use indicates it is not significantly crappier except from an adjustibilty standpoint. A 200SX SE-R with an unadultered rear beam won last year's SE-R Cup race series.

The hot ticket right now seems to be beam bending to remove built-in toe-in and new ES urethane bushings that excise rear steer characterics built into the rubber bushings.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

would that i could find a beam-bender out here in Asia... someone needs to send me the inserts... i'll give them to my friends at the racing shop, and we'll wire ya' your cut of the profit...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

energy suspension made some for kojima...not sure if you can get them from anywhere but es themselves yet.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

haha... might just have to take a hammer and do it myself.   ... if i fuck up, i can always tell the insurance people it got stuck on a rock.


----------

